

Show HN: GradeThePresident.com - bradleyjoyce
http://gradethepresident.com/
just made http://gradethepresident.com public. I built it as an exercise in forcing myself to do tdd/bdd with rspec and steak.<p>doesn't quite have 100% test coverage so would love any bug reports if you come across some.<p>Thanks!
======
ericvs
Awesome stuff! I wasn't able to tweet after I voted though. Not sure if it was
a bug. This is going to be big!!!

~~~
bradleyjoyce
yeah that was a bug... if you revisit the site you should be able to tweet it
now.

------
bradleyjoyce
just made <http://gradethepresident.com> public. I built it as an exercise in
forcing myself to do tdd/bdd with rspec and steak.

doesn't quite have 100% test coverage so would love any bug reports if you
come across some.

Thanks!

------
atgm
The red is incredibly hard to read.

